# 24 series finale (possible spoilers inside!!!!)



## AdmiralAK (May 20, 2002)

Here  is some pre-finale talk,
first of all I love the show  -- who else is watching it tonight?

What do u think is going to happen to Drazen Sr. ? How about Bauer and Palmer ? and why did Yelena betray jack?  or was she playing him all along ?

so many questions


----------



## homer (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *Here  is some pre-finale talk,
> first of all I love the show  -- who else is watching it tonight?
> 
> ...



I have to imagine that it's going to be a nice happy ending.  At least the Bauer women, Palmer, and maybe Tony will come out unscathed.  Dunno about Jack.   Victor Drazen's going down.  Why is Nina the mole?  Dunno.  That totally threw me. I have to think that she's been in on it the whole time.  

At any rate, it's going to be pretty dramatic.  

There were a few too many ludicrous plot twists for my liking--for example, Terry's (sp?) little bout of amnesia.  That was totally lame.   But overall, it's been probably the most thrilling TV I've seen. 

You're going to be watching it tonight?  How are you going to manage that?  Are you a time traveler?


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 20, 2002)

lol no no no 
I wanted at least 24 hours of discussion before the actual finale that's why I posted today 

BTW, what the heck happened to Milo ????
The amnesia thing was a bit lame, but it shows that Terry wasnt the "saint" that we all thought she was because when jack was out with nina (while jack and terry were separated) terry was out with that doctor lol 


Admiral


----------



## homer (May 20, 2002)

I think Milo got sleepy and went home.  Or something like that.

Whatever happened to the two (hot) chicks at the beginning of the show?  One of them was shot, but what about the other one?  

Maybe she'll be making a comeback in the last hour.  We can only hope. . . .


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 20, 2002)

Producers at FOX said that it's (the season finale) not what you'd expect...


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 20, 2002)

it's a series finale (i.e. no more 24 after this)...or are they planning on giving us more episodes next fall ?  THAT would be cool 

I wonder what will happen to that b* of a wife that palmer has  -- Palmer's daughter and son have not been seen for several episodes...time for a comeback


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 20, 2002)

I heard that there will be another season... not sure if it's true...

I never watch the show... I just happen to know some info...


----------



## homer (May 21, 2002)

Well well well, I guess I was wrong about Terry coming through unscathed.   They had to make it so it wasn't TOO happy an ending, it would seem.

And Sherry got her come-uppance.  Yay!  

Wonder whether there'll be another show. . . .   The part with the German connection sorta left it wide open.

From AP article:
"After the end? "24" still won't be over. Despite its
89th-place ranking this season, it was renewed last week by Fox."


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 22, 2002)

Yeah, sherry got her's  
I wanted to whack that b* with my mouse. She was so totally out of touch going after he own agenda in teh whole issue wanting to be the first lady that it was disgusting!

The whole german connection is something they will have to explore, and I get the feeling that nina is going to escape, and jack is going to have some sort of vendetta agaist her.

Why the heck was it 89th though?  That show ROCKED!
I wonder what happens to bauer and palmer from now on  Does palmer get elected ?

Admiral


----------



## homer (May 22, 2002)

Why was the show 89th?  Well, it probably had a lot to do with 9/11.  The airplane blowing up in the second episode didn't help the ratings, I'm sure.  Also that people couldn't just into the show midway through the season.  that's why they advertised it so intensely at the beginning of the season, and then dropped off dramatically.  

Apparently (according to what my wife read on Fox's 24 discussion board), each episode next season will cover a whole day, so the plot can get more complicated.  Hopefully it'll pick up more viewers that way.   

It should be interesting.  There were a bunch of people on that board who were convinced that Terry isn't dead.  Dunno.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 22, 2002)

Bah.... the american public is so sensetive 
I mean ok, many people dies on 9/11, its sad, but this is TV, things like this happen on TV besides that plane blew, it did not crash into something.

secondly...well I agree you had to watch it from the beginning to understand it, so most of you should have watched it 

thirdly....nina has escaped, I can feel it 
damn where are the teasers for next season?!?!?!?!


----------



## homer (May 22, 2002)

Well yeah, I agree with you for the most part.  For instance, having to redo a bunch of Spiderman because some of it took place on WTC towers?  Come on.  

Yeah, I can't wait for the teasers either.


----------

